# Having trouble with a song



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello

I recorded this today when i was sick so it might not sound so good.
But i am in a choir where we sing rock,pop,soul,opera and we will be singing this song infront of an audience on christmas.
Do you have any advice on how to properly warm up for this song?

https://www.smule.com/recording/david-phelps-nessun-dorma/713794929_1616341496


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Swedishguy27 said:


> Hello
> 
> I recorded this today when i was sick so it might not sound so good.
> But i am in a choir where we sing rock,pop,soul,opera and we will be singing this song infront of an audience on christmas.
> ...


Didn't you ask this question a while back, you being the soloist?


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Didn't you ask this question a while back, you being the soloist?


Yes but now i am in a choir


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Whisky works for me.

Best wishes and good luck
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And a good teacher


----------

